
Weta Workshop – Blade Runner 2049 - prabhu1990
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLxxbfsj8IM
======
indescions_2017
Cool stuff! Apparently Nolan's "Dunkirk" used a similar technique involving
miniatures. Literally green plastic toy soldiers on the beach to recreate
large assembled forces. No doubt, with enough texture and natural light this
can look more cinematic than graphics ;)

